# offshore invite



## 2RC's II

Someone on here offered a ride to experienced people for $50 to $75 a day cost that can go at a moments notice with their own gear "when the wind is good" with a 22 or 26 foot walkaround cuddy. Well I am your man. Cheaper than I can fuel my own boat. PM me. I did not respond account I go to all Bama games and we are off this weekend. Well not off but we play Miss. State. Same as being off!


----------



## jjam

p.m. sent

Jimmy


----------



## FOODDUDE

Give your B N L a call ! LOL


----------



## Mikvi

PM me your info. At this time of year it's hard to plan a trip between fronts. Allot of the time it's a last minute scramble to find crew. I run a 36ft CC out of Sherman Cove. Edge trips are usually around $50.00 each.


----------



## Dale1936

*Last minute crew*

Can I throw my name in the hat? I am certainly interested. Being able to go to the edge for that money is awesome. 

Dale 850-791-5443 [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Jgatorman

Same here Jeff Lipner 205-427- two three zero three. [email protected]. Have gear and experience.


----------



## Maxafa

Same here. Ready to go any weekend. I have a 26 Boston Whaler in Sherman Cove, and all the gear. -Max. 520-870-63 zero six


----------



## Maxafa

Rig trip this year


----------



## maynard

*fishin*

anytime you have a opening I am retired I can go ,have all my own gear thanks 516-4642


----------



## shanna

Will be in Gulf Shores the month of January, being from Nebraska I don't have the gear or a lot of saltwater experience but love to fish!!! [email protected] 402 699 2675 Took the family down in June 2009 and Steve Anderson from this forum took me out snapper fishing. Saltwater fish pull a little than a walleye!!! Caught trout,lady fish, and a couple reds from shore. I love saltwater fishing...


----------



## 2RC's II

FOODDUDE said:


> Give your B N L a call ! LOL


 These are weekday trips. U wanna go you can call me anytime.


----------



## ebbtide

*Fishing*

I can go anytime have my own gear and be more then willing to clean fish and boat and pay my share of expenses 251 269 9694


----------



## AndyS

ebbtide said:


> I can go anytime have my own gear and be more then willing to clean fish and boat and pay my share of expenses 251 269 9694


Same here - retired - 903-280-8959 (located in Pace)


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Count me in also, I will chip in on fuel, cleaning the boat, and cleaning fish. What's going on Max, didn't know you were on this forum. This is Patrice's cousin! 850-619-9297


----------



## kowboycc

*I have 2 that can go at a moments notice and share costs*

My wife and I just moved here and love to fish,
we can just about go fishin anytime and would love to meet new friends, just moved here from Oklahoma couple months ago, we are in Milton.
Oklahoma number 580-239-9108
Chris


----------

